# Feral cats help?



## mashmallow515 (Jun 9, 2010)

I live in a townhouse, which is basically 2 houses connected, or 1 house split into 2. Yesterday I noticed 2 stray cats living underneath my neighbor's porch, and I am pretty sure my neighbors are unaware of this. Now, we both have holes underneath our porches, and animals have lived there before, but once they were discovered they were gotten rid of. I don't want that to happen to the cats, so I've been trying to get them out of the hole and into my house. Yesterday I bought a tin of cat food and set it outside. It was all eaten by the next morning, but only when I wasn't looking, and at night. Today I bought some more and set it in the bushes this time, closer to their hole. They have been eating it,(when I wasn't looking,) and when I last looked it was a little more than halfway eaten. I have seen them outside in the daytime before so I know they're not afraid of the day or anything. How can I gradually coax them into my house? Should I place the tin closer to my porch every day? Also, I've been using wet cat food. Should I switch to dry, and also give them water? The few times I've seen them, they've run away so I know they're pretty afraid of me. If I feed them every day at the same time, will this make them trust me more? 
EDIT- now whenever the cats see me, they pause a little and stare at me, then run away. Makin' progress


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You will need a humane trap. Disguise it as best you can, and put canned food with a strong smell in the back. Do this in the daytime, and be sure you let the vet, no-killl shelter or feral cat organization know that you expect to bring in at least one cat or kitten that day. Do not put it in the sun. Ideally, you should be nearby and ready to take the cat for spaying or neutering. However, don't let them see you, or they will probably not come out. Keep the trap covered, and take them immediately, so they don't panic too much. I wish you the best! You're very kind to care.  

PS
Yes, they need water. They get much of their water from the canned food (which is much better for them than dry), but it's still necessary to put out clean water every day. 



Here is a list that should help you find an organization which helps feral cats:

http://www.bing.com/search?srch=106&FOR ... s+by+state.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*If *these cats are feral are you sure you want to bring them into your home? Would it be OK for you to have outdoor cats with your landlord if they are feral? Youve started out good with feeding them at the same time each day. I would continue to feed them soft food. When you put it out, can you sit in the yard? When you go to feed them let them hear you call them or talk to them so they get use to your voice. So they will get accustom to you and begin to trust you. Leave clean water out for them 24/7.

Sometimes when a cat has been abandoned and been on it owns for awhile it become warry of humans but they can come around. It just takes time. Can you put soft rug or kennel on your porch to see if they would start using it?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good advice, Merry!


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

if you are thinking of trapping them and you don't have a trap yet, start feeding them in a box (somewhat the shape of a trap) with a towel over it. So when you get the trap, put the towel over it, put food in it; and they'll already be ready to get into it. Hopefully they're not really feral and have already been neutered. :luv


----------

